# North Georgia Traditional Shoot, July 10!!



## RogerB (Jun 14, 2011)

Come to Gainesville, GA on July 10th, and enjoy shooting time with your family and friends.

• 20 targets course! (shoot as many times as you like)
• Lunch will be available for $5 per person.

Devotion on Sunday morning at 8:00 AM.

Shoot fees – Shoot as much as you like for the day!
• Members - $5/day
• Non-Members - $10/day
• Family of 4+ - $20/day
• Free to kids 12 and younger.

"If it is your first time visiting North Georgia Traditional (NGT) you shoot free."

Format will include a devotional at 8:00 AM, shooting will begin immediately afterward.

We will have a traditional archery yard sale area set up for participants. Bring your sale items labeled with your name, phone number and asking price for display.

ADDRESS: 2295 Lee Land Rd Gainesville, GA 30507

Take I 985 North to Exit 20 - CANDLER Rd. Turn Right. Follow Candler Rd East past the Hall County Landfill on the left and Atlas Cold Storage on the right. Keep going a little further until you get to LEELAND RD on the Right. You will see our big NGT sign. Turn Right and follow LEELAND Rd until it forks under the cell tower and large powerline. We are there on the left. Look left and BACK! There is a sign but it is hard to see until you have passed it. If you go under the large powerline, you have gone too far! Look back to the left and you will see it by the gate.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 14, 2011)

The annual meeting will aslo be held after lunch at this shoot. If you're a member, you won't want to miss that.

Part of the meeting will be an appeal for hosts for next years shoots. We'll need 8 pairs of folks to host the January through August events. Be thinking about that now so you can volunteer! It's really easy to host one of our shoots. Ain't no trouble at all. You'll have plenty of help.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 14, 2011)

The devotional is moved ahead one hour?

It will be another great shoot!


----------



## Al33 (Jun 14, 2011)

RogerB said:


> Come to Gainesville, GA on July 10th, and enjoy shooting time with your family and friends.
> 
> • 20 targets course! (shoot as many times as you like)
> • Lunch will be available for $5 per person.
> ...



I'm sure this was a copy/paste error (see red words) but others may be confused about it since we had two full weekend shoots back to back. I am assuming the July shoot will be Sunday only.


----------



## snook24 (Jun 14, 2011)

Im gonna try to make it to this. Its nice theres a shoot close to home but I dont know anyone else that shoots trad here so do they mind if a friend or two come with compounds?


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 14, 2011)

snook24 said:


> Im gonna try to make it to this. Its nice theres a shoot close to home but I dont know anyone else that shoots trad here so do they mind if a friend or two come with compounds?



Sorry, no wheelies or x-bows. Our course is not set up that way; neither the targets, 
or the time alloted to shoot. 
Plenty of friendly folks to shoot with though.
I doubt you will meet a stranger.


----------



## RogerB (Jun 14, 2011)

Jake Allen said:


> The devotional is moved ahead one hour?
> 
> It will be another great shoot!



I wanted to move it ahead one hour just because it is SO hot. That will allow folks to not miss the devotional and begin shooting alittle earlier (the heat was my only reason for this.


----------



## RogerB (Jun 14, 2011)

Al33 said:


> I'm sure this was a copy/paste error (see red words) but others may be confused about it since we had two full weekend shoots back to back. I am assuming the July shoot will be Sunday only.



You are correct Al, it was a copy/paste error. However, anyone that wants to help with the setup on Sat. morning is welcome to "test" the course with us on Sat.


----------



## RogerB (Jun 14, 2011)

dutchman said:


> The annual meeting will aslo be held after lunch at this shoot. If you're a member, you won't want to miss that.
> 
> Part of the meeting will be an appeal for hosts for next years shoots. We'll need 8 pairs of folks to host the January through August events. Be thinking about that now so you can volunteer! It's really easy to host one of our shoots. Ain't no trouble at all. You'll have plenty of help.



You are correct Dutchman, hosting a shoot is "as easy as falling off a log" and you always get plenty of help. I have come to enjoy the Sat. setup as much if not more than the Sunday shoot.
What we are shooting for is 8 folks, or families, with experience hosting shoots to take the lead, and 8 folks, or families, without experience to assist and learn how we do it. It really is easy and gives on a great since of well being to see so many people with smiles on their faces because of your efforts.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 14, 2011)

Count me in for the set-up and to help in any other way needed.


----------



## Blueridge (Jun 15, 2011)

Looking forward to it. what time is setup on Sat. ?


----------



## Warped Arrow (Jun 15, 2011)

I am hoping to make this. I spoke with Roger at Appling and it sounds like a GREAT time. 

If I dont have to work Saturday night, I will be there!! I will be shooting a Ben Pearson Rogue. Wont be bringing any of the "colorful" bows on my first visit....dont wanna scare anyone, LOL!!!!

Del


----------



## dutchman (Jun 15, 2011)

Blueridge said:


> Looking forward to it. what time is setup on Sat. ?



We usually pile in over at Loretta's before we start work on the set-up. We are there by about 7:00 a.m. and just go straight to the club and are moving targets by 8:00 a.m.


----------



## yamapup (Jun 15, 2011)

Yippee! Another NGT shoot. I'm planning on being there Sat. morning for set up. Pup


----------



## Chris Horsman (Jun 15, 2011)

Dang it. Gonna be on the beach in Floridy with the wiflet........wern`t a hard choice


----------



## dpoole (Jun 15, 2011)

Chris Horsman said:


> Dang it. Gonna be on the beach in Floridy with the wiflet........wern`t a hard choice



did you have a choice or did the wife just tell you what you were gona do?


----------



## Chris Horsman (Jun 16, 2011)

Let me think about it......Floridy beach and associated eye candy, bunch of sweaty bearded guys in the woods. Your right Donny, tuff choice


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 17, 2011)

Chris Horsman said:


> Let me think about it......Floridy beach and associated eye candy, bunch of sweaty bearded guys in the woods. Your right Donny, tuff choice



I resent that remark!!!!!!I don't sweat....I get dewy!!!  And I don't have a beard (right now anyway!!!) I COULD be considered eye candy too!!!!!!!! maybe a Mars bar or a sweet tart!!!!


----------



## FVR (Jun 18, 2011)

Don't forget that great personality.  And she takes pictures.


----------



## dpoole (Jun 18, 2011)

FVR said:


> Don't forget that great personality.  And she takes pictures.



chris take plenty of pictures of that eye  candy for us


----------



## Dennis (Jun 19, 2011)

Gonna be a great shoot and good eating i can't wait


----------



## Chris Horsman (Jun 20, 2011)

If only you knew what "sweet tart" meant in the english english.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Jun 20, 2011)

Tart is the word Tomi...


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 20, 2011)

Chris Horsman said:


> If only you knew what "sweet tart" meant in the english english.


You MUST tell me when next we meet!!!!!



TIMBERGHOST said:


> Tart is the word Tomi...


I can be sweet TOOOOO!!! Mr. Kinnnnnnard!!!
Hey....missed you yesterday at the shoot. Hope you plan on coming to Jeff's for the 4th(on the 2nd) and bring your lady friend to!!!!!! You are invited anyway OK???


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Jun 21, 2011)

You certainly can Ms. Varnellllll!   I was just razzin' ya a little.  Couldn't help myself! 

I was in LA inspecting a plasma center all last week and stopped off to see my boys in SLC for the weekend on the way back.  Sorry I missed the shoot but I truly enjoyed seeing my sons on Father's Day weekend. 

A One Day UTAH Non Resident Fishing License -  $12.00...  Two Daredevil lures, a box of night crawlers, a package of swivel leaders, and an extra folding chair - $30.00... Time spent with your son talking about women, huntin', and fishin'?  PRICELESS!!!!     

Gonna try to be in Powder Springs on 07/02 but not certain I will make it.  Jeff has to promise not to knock my bow over again though...  LOL!


----------



## RogerB (Jul 1, 2011)

Time to bring this one back to the top!!


----------



## dutchman (Jul 1, 2011)

Loretta's next Saturday? If so, what time?


----------



## RogerB (Jul 1, 2011)

7:30 AM for those that want to have breakfast before the setup. 

If anyone is considering hosting a shoot next year (or not) or just wants to see what goes into the setup (and wants to have a great time on Sat. morning to) meet us at Loretta's at 7:30 AM, or at the club at 8:00 AM if you don't want to do breakfast.
Everyone is welcome,
Remember, "many hands make the work lighter"


----------



## dutchman (Jul 2, 2011)

RogerB said:


> 7:30 AM for those that want to have breakfast before the setup.
> 
> If anyone is considering hosting a shoot next year (or not) or just wants to see what goes into the setup (and wants to have a great time on Sat. morning to) meet us at Loretta's at 7:30 AM, or at the club at 8:00 AM if you don't want to do breakfast.
> Everyone is welcome,
> Remember, "many hands make the work lighter"



I'll see y'all at Loretta's...

And I'm not too sure about that many hands thing...


----------



## Warped Arrow (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm still hoping to make this. I'll know on Friday if I have to work or not. I will get off Sat. Morning at 0700, be at my house to shower by 0800, then leave for the shoot. should be there around 0930/100. Is that OK??

Del


----------



## dutchman (Jul 3, 2011)

Warped Arrow said:


> I'm still hoping to make this. I'll know on Friday if I have to work or not. I will get off Sat. Morning at 0700, be at my house to shower by 0800, then leave for the shoot. should be there around 0930/100. Is that OK??
> 
> Del



Del, the actual shoot and related festivities are on Sunday, 7/10. We're really only setting up on Saturday, 7/9. With that said, we do shoot the course after setting up to make sure that it's OK from safety and difficulty points of view and that usually begins around 9:30 a.m. or thereabout. You're certainly welcome to join us for that if you'd like.


----------



## johnweaver (Jul 3, 2011)

Theres more fun than work on Saturday, or so I'm told.  I hope to find out next Saturday.


----------



## Warped Arrow (Jul 4, 2011)

dutchman said:


> Del, the actual shoot and related festivities are on Sunday, 7/10. We're really only setting up on Saturday, 7/9. With that said, we do shoot the course after setting up to make sure that it's OK from safety and difficulty points of view and that usually begins around 9:30 a.m. or thereabout. You're certainly welcome to join us for that if you'd like.



Thats even better!! Even if I have to work Saturday night, I should be able to make it by around 9:30is Sunday morning!!

See yall then (unless the wife has anything to say about it, LOL!!!!)

Del


----------



## dutchman (Jul 4, 2011)

Warped Arrow said:


> Thats even better!! Even if I have to work Saturday night, I should be able to make it by around 9:30is Sunday morning!!
> 
> See yall then (unless the wife has anything to say about it, LOL!!!!)
> 
> Del



Bring your wife with you. We'll find somthing for her to shoot!


----------



## Warped Arrow (Jul 5, 2011)

She has a 25# Quinn, but she works Sunday Mornings.

Del


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jul 5, 2011)

Dang.   I always have to work. . .


----------



## dutchman (Jul 7, 2011)

Anybody that misses this shoot, especially the lunch, will have made a huge mistake. Don't be guilty of an error that would border on a criminal act. Come see us on Sunday and come prepared to have your lunch with us as well...


----------



## dutchman (Jul 8, 2011)

Two words about the lunch at this shoot on Sunday...FISH FRY!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 8, 2011)

Roger said I could make the hushpuppies too!!!!!


----------



## dutchman (Jul 8, 2011)

TNGIRL said:


> Roger said I could make the hushpuppies too!!!!!



I like hushpuppies...


----------



## Warped Arrow (Jul 9, 2011)

Well, loks like I'll be missing out again. Just this past week had to get 2 new sets of tires(my truck, her car), 2 brake jobs, a new headlight, and new wipers. Now I cant afford to play.... 

Planning on the next one, in August, and darn it I am going to be there!! LOL!!!

Del


----------



## dutchman (Jul 9, 2011)

The course is set. Roger has a tight loop set so there won't be too much walking in the heat. Still, there are 20 targets set for your shooting pleasure. There is a surprise, too.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Jul 9, 2011)

Going to an arena football game somewhere around ATL, staying the night, packing the bows, will be there Sunday for the shoot think it's just down the road.


----------



## Gordief (Jul 9, 2011)

dutchman said:


> The course is set. Roger has a tight loop set so there won't be too much walking in the heat. Still, there are 20 targets set for your shooting pleasure. There is a surprise, too.



and a fine course it is.

a very big thank-you to jake allen... he came up w/
sandwitch fixin's....    i think i'm becoming NGTA's
version of matt schuster....


----------



## Al33 (Jul 9, 2011)

Stump Shooter said:


> Going to an arena football game somewhere around ATL, staying the night, packing the bows, will be there Sunday for the shoot think it's just down the road.



I'll have one of your arrows lost back in the Spring so be sure to check in with me to get it back.


----------



## dutchman (Jul 10, 2011)

OK, people, drop that mouse and get out of the house! Point your rig toward Gainesville, GA and come shoot with us today!


----------



## cabinetjedi (Jul 10, 2011)

We had a good shoot today and the meal was VERY GOOD ! Hats off to the cooks . Look forward to the next one.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 10, 2011)

It was an excellent day of fun shooting and the fish fry lunch was awesome!!! Great course set-up and I really liked the new pendulum target, thanks Necedah! It was obvious a lot of work was done to make the new trail for this course. Thanks to all of you that played a part in this shoot, I had a great time!!


----------



## Skunkhound (Jul 10, 2011)

My second shoot, and another success. I got some great info and tips about my gear, and my shooting. I came home and shot a little, and I definately see improvements already.
 Thanks to Jeff, Stan, and Nathan for all the help.
 David


----------



## Dennis (Jul 10, 2011)

What a great day we had at NGTA, the food was awesome! and the course was lots of fun. Just one more shoot left for the year so don't miss next month.


----------



## GAstumpshooter (Jul 10, 2011)

Great shoot and food. Thanks to everyone involved.


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Jul 10, 2011)

Lunch was great - great cooking by RogerB and Tomi. The heat gets to me, so I just visited some and ate. I did shoot a few arrows with my new Flatwoods Custom Bow that the Hudson's delivered.  Thanks, Dave


----------



## dutchman (Jul 10, 2011)

Great shoot today! The course was a lot of fun and the food was simply outstanding. Thanks to RogerB for hosting and to all those that helped put it all together. Your efforts are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Blueridge (Jul 10, 2011)

Great shoot guys. David, good to meet you and good luck with the tradbow learning curve. It's a lot of fun!!


----------



## yamapup (Jul 11, 2011)

I really liked that shoot set up a lot. Los of targets reasonably close together and mostly in the shade. Good show, guys. pup


----------



## WildWillie (Jul 11, 2011)

Great shoot we had a blast and the lunch was excellent


----------



## RogerB (Jul 11, 2011)

Considering the heat we had a great turn out, and no matter the heat we had a great time. Thanks to all that came, and hope to see those that couldn't, make it at next months shoot.
There was a lot of work that went into the set-up and prep and I just want to thank all those that helped (I am not going to mention names, because I don't want to offend someone by missing them). 
We have a great club and it is made so by the great folks we have in it.
Even though we still have one shoot left this year, I can tell you, we are planning to have it get even better next year. New targets, new trails, new target presentations and more demonstrations.
Thanks again!!
Roger B


----------



## JFortson (Jul 11, 2011)

Shootimg and course was GREAT along with the fish for lunch. As always had a great time.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 11, 2011)

I echo everyone else's words.....it was a great time!!! You know you are with good people when we all get out in 100 degree weather to meet and shoot and break bread together as well!!!! I had the pleasure to be able to assist Roger in the cooking, just a little bit anyway for this month....I was on Hushpuppy Patrol!!!!! Anyway, I did get some pictures, they didn't all turn out the best....no matter tho, you can tell who is who!!!





Dan Spier got our morning started early with the devotion.  He always gives us thought provoking stories and parallels  to help us with our lives. I enjoy those alot, Thanks Dan!!!!




Here's RogerLou and myself before we got a little "dewy" from the cooking!!!!!




Dennis was even found at the sign in table helping get people out on the course.




Stan Bennett gets a good hit off!!!




George Pierce took his turn at a target.




Now here's a good story......Charlie "baldfish"Mitchell pulls back to take a turn...........




Charlie put it thru the hole in the swinging pendulum and hit it for a 10.......except it was his 2nd try!!!!! We all shot this one several times!!!!! Good job on it Dave!!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 11, 2011)

2nd batch:




I found these younger shooters out having fun dragging their parents along!!!!! The young man in red, Galen Stephens, won my youth bow and quiver at the Coots shoot in May....looked like he had a blast with his own bow and quiver!!!! his little brother Hogan....didn't much like Charlie's rendition of Donald Duck!!!! siblings Elliott and Lily all shared the other smaller bow amongst themselves!!!!




My shooting group was great to talk and shoot with!!! l to r: George Pierce, Stan Bennett, myself and Charlie Mitchell.




















All along the course, people were visiting and sharing stories and greetings all morning!!!!!




Allen Rosen made one little girl mighty happy. He gave Bella Crowe a minature bow with 2 arrows, seen here with her Dad-Tom, and big brothers Jackson and Wyatt.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 11, 2011)

last batch:
I enjoyed just taking alot of pics of the wonderful socializing we had under the shade trees after that great lunch Roger cooked up for us!!!!

















She ain't heavy she's my sister!!!!!Roger and Al decide to pick me up!!!!!!




Allen Rosen's brother-in-law ended up with the extra hot salsa he brought!!!!!




Beecher Duvall brought his bride Joanne to the shoot!!! It was really nice to meet you Joanne!!!!




Beecher, also brought his "best girl" today to.......Sally Duvall had her own spot in the shade!!!!!




Our President Dennis Rice presided over our business meeting and much was accomplished......thanks Dennis, this year sure has gone by quickly!!!!! Next month is the last one for this year folks!!!! come on out....Dennis has alot of cool plans for the last one!!!!!!


----------



## Dennis (Jul 11, 2011)

Great pics as usual thanks


----------



## BkBigkid (Jul 11, 2011)

Great Pics Tomi, 


I missed be there But had some things come up to where I could not make it. If nothing changes I will be there next month.


----------



## Designasaurus (Jul 12, 2011)

I brought a recently inherited bow to try out & get some advice.  (I was the guy with the bowsight & plastic vanes on my arrows). Thanks to all for hosting the event & the friendly advice that was offered.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 12, 2011)

Designasaurus said:


> I brought a recently inherited bow to try out & get some advice.  (I was the guy with the bowsight & plastic vanes on my arrows). Thanks to all for hosting the event & the friendly advice that was offered.



I remember!! I've even got your big smile on here in a picture!!! Hope you come back next month too!!!!!


----------



## johnweaver (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm glad everyone had a good time.  Me and Joseph had a great time with the set-up crew on Saturday morning!  Especially nice to be able to shoot the course during the TEST ROUND. We will be back next month.


----------



## Ellbow (Jul 12, 2011)

Love that pic of you being picked up Tomi! Were you tired dear? Too cute! Thanks for your pics! They tell wonderful stories!
El


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 13, 2011)

Ellbow said:


> Love that pic of you being picked up Tomi! Were you tired dear? Too cute! Thanks for your pics! They tell wonderful stories!
> El



LOL!! Thanks Eleanor. You know I honestly have no idea exactly why Al wanted to do that.....he just did. I figure if there had been a swimming pool close, he'd have tossed me in!!!!! which would have been OK by me......


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 13, 2011)

Good pictures Tomi! Thank you for taking the time and posting all of them. 

Roger did such a good job. Setting up the weekend, and target trail,
and having a plan for the targets. 
Plus, he caught, cleaned, froze, brought, cooked and served the fish. Good going buddy, and thanks! 
It is alot of work, but all for a great cause, and a good time. 
Congratulations to Roger, as Mr. 2012 President. Looking forward
to another great year!


----------

